# problems installing on Asus 1015E



## douger (Jun 23, 2013)

I'm trying to install FreeBSD 9.1 on an Asus 1015E.  I made _a_ bootable USB drive according to these instructions.  I used the i386 image. I disabled SecureBoot and enabled the CSM.  The USB drive showed up as the first boot option but when it tried to boot I got the message:

```
Reboot and Select proper Boot device
or Insert Boot Media in selected boot device and press a key
```
Any ideas on what's going wrong?


----------



## douger (Jun 23, 2013)

One thing I forgot to mention is that I removed the HDD and replaced it with a 256 GB Samsung 840 Pro SSD.  The BIOS recognizes it.


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 23, 2013)

Those Mac instructions don't look quite right to me.  The memstick image is written to the first slice when it should be written to the first block of the disk.  It may work if bootcode is written to the memstick.

The official instructions are here: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.IS...nstall-pre.html#bsdinstall-installation-media.


----------



## douger (Jun 24, 2013)

I tried the official instructions and got the same message.

I took the SSD out and put it in a desktop.  I installed FreeBSD 9.1 off of a DVD without any problems.  It boots up on the desktop.  I then put the SSD back into the notebook.  It won't boot off of it and isn't listed as a boot option.


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 24, 2013)

Some notebooks think disks with GPT partitions are UEFI.  The workaround is to use MBR partitioning instead: http://forums.freebsd.org/showpost.php?p=149210&postcount=13.


----------



## douger (Jun 25, 2013)

Using MBR partitioning _I_ got it working. Thanks for the help.

I have _one_ last question. I made partitions the following way:

/ - 2[]G*B*
swap - 4[]G*B*
/var - 2[]B [size=-1][You probably mean GB? -- mod][/size]
/tmp - 1[]G*B*
/usr - [rest of drive]
Could I have made just _one_ / partition like when using GPT partitioning?


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 25, 2013)

douger said:
			
		

> Could I have made just _one_ / partition like when using GPT partitioning?



Yes.  The main difference is that MBR partitions are limited to 2 TB maximum size.


----------

